# St Lukes Wolverhampton



## TheHangedMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Hi , I am a new member I has joined after a recommendation from Jon Levi's last video. I like to think I know a thing or two however I am under no illusions about my ignorance in his field of research. However  I don't  like to lurk so I joined expecting to take more than I give, initially at least. 
I do want to share my humble finding though , one which kicked down the door for me , as I want to help as much as I can & who knows ...
I live near Blackenhall in Wolverhampton in the West Midlands of England.  Nearby  is St.Lukes Church. I often pass it , used to cut the grass there 20 years ago .Then one day I ' saw ' it anew , as I  am sure we all know the experience. 
What I know in brief ..
It is not like any other church in town .
The official narrative says it was constructed  in a rural area with the hope of attracting a congregation after completion . ...o.k.
Teachers & pupils from the adjacent  school formed St Lukes School Football Club in 1877 , which went on to become Wolverhampton  Wanderers. 
In 1996 it was in the national  news as I man attacked & injured 3 children  & 4 adults with a machete in the grounds. 
This much I know not a big contribution  yet but a start , thanks.

First 2 pics. mine , others from churches website.


----------



## davtash (Apr 14, 2022)

Hi   welcome and good to see some more UK pics and thoughts. The more I look and read the harder it is to live with the rest of the world, but over time the thoughts rub off on others.


----------

